# New England Woodworking Show.



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, I was hoping to meet @duncsuss today at the show, but fate wouldn't have it. Maybe next one sir.
Anyhow...here's some pix I took of items on display. I know @woodtickgreg will like one of them I saw. Nice old Homelite chainsaw.
Michele tried out a scollsaw, she really liked it. So down the road, it looks like we'll find one for her. Cool....

Here's the pix.....



 
Corian hollowform glued up with ca...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2017)

Carved cottonwood bark

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2017)

Cottonwood bark...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2017)

Michele bought me a laser guide!!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2017)

And they had great prices on stainless stopper!! $4 for a set of 5, and they threw in the knurled nuts for a bonus.!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2017)

They had some weird looking bandsaws outside...



 

 

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2017)

I must say I wasn't impressed with much they had there. The turnings on display seemed fair, except that corian hollow form. Nothing really stuck out to make me say "wow"....
Even the prices on most everything seemed the same as online, minus shipping, but still, show me some deals man....
Their tool section looks like a harbor freigbt swap meet. Horrible selection....

I doubt I will go again. But it was cool to check out at least once....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 15, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Michele bought me a laser guide!!
> 
> View attachment 120481
> 
> View attachment 120483



Cindy bought me one of these laser hollowing guides last year (birthday? Valentine's day, maybe -- she knows the way to her hubby's heart )

I've now attached it to the articulated hollowing rig my friend made. Works quite well, but I had to get a replacement laser pointer as that one flaked out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 15, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I must say I wasn't impressed with much they had there. The turnings on display seemed fair, except that corian hollow form. Nothing really stuck out to make me say "wow"....
> Even the prices on most everything seemed the same as online, minus shipping, but still, show me some deals man....
> Their tool section looks like a harbor freigbt swap meet. Horrible selection....
> 
> I doubt I will go again. But it was cool to check out at least once....



My understanding is that 3 turning clubs had pieces displayed; from your pix, I'd say they did not review the work ahead of the show. CNEW (Central New England Woodturners) was one of the clubs there -- and I know they have some very skilled and artistic turners in their membership, we've done a joint exhibition at the Arnold Arboretum with them and the South Shore Woodturners the last 2 years, lots of high quality work. (You didn't say "wow" at the vortex segmented bowl?)

We might have to make alternate plans to meet up -- maybe for a lemonade this summer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> (You didn't say "wow" at the vortex segmented bowl?)
> 
> We might have to make alternate plans to meet up -- maybe for a lemonade this summer?



I did like that one, but for me, it's too busy. I like simple....

I love lemonaide!!! We'll figure something out....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 15, 2017)

I went to the Woodworking Show when it was in Baltimore the first weekend in January. There were far fewer demonstrators and vendors than the past couple years and those that were there are the usual suspects. Still, I managed to spend more money than I should have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 16, 2017)

Marc, what are the knurled nuts for on those stoppers? Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2017)

Those are so you can insert the knurled, then just screw in the stopper without using glue. In case you needed to repair/replace the top...
I usually just tap the hole, and thread it in with some glue. I think it's a waste of money to buy em. But it was free, so no loss for me....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

